# Helicopter cube on mefferts



## lorki3 (Apr 6, 2010)

He evryone there is a helicopter cube on mefferts.com http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=327


Looks cool.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 6, 2010)

looks cool, but also expensive


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 6, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> looks cool, but also expensive



Mefferts is always expensive:confused:


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 6, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > looks cool, but also expensive
> ...



true, maybe popbuying will stock these soon


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Apr 6, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > bigbee99 said:
> ...



No, popbuying will not stock these soon. HOPEFULLY. Do people seriously think $30 is too high a price? That's crazy affordable for what it is...

Also, you can buy these directly from Adam (Cowen) and Jason (Smith) at their site for $25, flat rate shipping $10. For those who don't know, Adam invented the helicopter cube, and it's just a fantastic puzzle. For the next week or so you can only pre-order them there, but that's just because Meffert's bought a small shipment of these to get the word out to their (much larger) userbase and happened to get that shipment from the factory fairly quickly. Sure, Meffert's gives Adam and Jason a commission for each sale, but buying them directly is a great help to them. As an added bonus, thetwistystore is located in the US, so even though you won't be able to order for a little while longer, the shipping (to most of you) will be much faster.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 6, 2010)

It's a fair price for a pretty unique new twistypuzzle! Quit moaning and save up


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 6, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> It's a fair price for a pretty unique new twistypuzzle! Quit moaning and save up



New 6x6 or this? 

Guide me.....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm probably getting this, looks cool.


----------



## Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> looks cool, but also expensive



Well it took me 3 hours to solve this kind of puzzle for the first time, which means it is not that easy. There are also some moves possible that you would not expect at first....

Ton


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 6, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> New 6x6 or this?
> 
> Guide me.....



Let's see:
new 6x6x6 = meh! 
Helicopter Cube = challenge​
Ton found it challenging so that's sold it to me! I'm going to invest before someone youtubes an idiot's guide


----------



## Owen (Apr 6, 2010)

Just bought it. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## RyanO (Apr 7, 2010)

I used to be able to solve this, it was fun. I'm excited about the prospect of a mass production version. I'll have to brush up on my method so I can speedsolve it when it comes in.


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

"" The Helicopter Cube is highly sought after as it
isn’t just a shape modification of an existing puzzle, nor taking a puzzle to
a higher level. You can throw out all your existing algorithms, as you need
to start over! This one is all new! (And it Jumbles!)" -- Derek Bosch (puzzle
designer and collector)"


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 7, 2010)

Me vs qq: The battle of the irl version of computer battles

And yea Edward, that quote is pretty much accurate, this doesn't solve like any puzzle you've solved before.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah the irony. I took the week off to serve jury duty, and I was wondering which puzzles I would buy with the small amount I'm going to be paid for jury duty. I ordered one of each color


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 7, 2010)

I just bought a pair along with the Fisher Collection and same silicone liquid..
Can't wait


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 7, 2010)

It's the sensical version of a skewb!

(just take sensical as the opposite of nonsensical)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> It's the sensical version of a skewb!
> 
> (just take sensical as the opposite of nonsensical)



There is no relationship between the heli cube and the skewb.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 7, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > It's the sensical version of a skewb!
> ...



yeah. Look at the diamond on the inside of each face. Its very similar to the skewb. thats the first thing I noticed about it when I got the e-mail


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 7, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



umm.... uhhh... errr..... okay?????...... :fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

4Chan said:


> A bit uneccessary, in my opinion.



I was just about to say "lern2url" but you fixed it.

On-topic, I believe Steve is getting one, and I must say, it looks interesting!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Yea, because two things that look similar are OBVIOUSLY the same thing :fp

Skewb = deep cut vertex turning puzzle
Heli cube = edge turning


----------



## robertpauljr (Apr 7, 2010)

They can be ordered from The Twisty Store for $25 each and $10 shipping regardless of quantity. So if you could combine an order with local friends, it reduces the price per cube. And by buying from The Twisty Store it eliminates the middleman (Meffert), giving more profit to those who designed and financed it, so they can hopefully mass produce more cool puzzles in the future.

I had already ordered one from mefferts.com before I realized any of this. But if you haven't ordered yet, it is worth thinking about.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 7, 2010)

i got an email from mefferts about this yesterday


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2010)

This was a really fun puzzle to solve on gelatinbrain. I would think it would be really nice to have - I may have to get one.


----------



## retr0 (Apr 8, 2010)

I ordered one straight away, and am super-psyched to get it  It'll be an interesting challenge


----------

